# Hornets to unveil Mardi Gras themed uniforms



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

on 11/18.



> The Hornets are going to unveil a Mardi Gras-themed uniform a week from today. I’ve seen the design, and it’s the bomb.


http://www.uniwatchblog.com/

Last season it was throwback Bucs unis now it's Mardi Gras unis.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

im anxious, id love to add another novelty jersey to the collection!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

To be unveiled in the next hour. I just hope they don't look like the players are getting ready to ride a Mardi Gras float. :laugh:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

These guys have already been playing like they were coming off three weeks of Mardi Gras.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I like it.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/hornets/mardigras_unisplash.html

I expect to see a lot of these being worn on the streets during Mardi Gras.

*New Hornets uniforms salute Mardi Gras*​


> The uniform scene has certain rules. Rules such as, "simple designs are better than busy designs," "avoid gimmicks," "stay away from slang and abbreviations," and "purple sucks." OK, that last one is a certain uniform columnist's personal rule, but you get the idea.
> 
> But rules are made to be broken. And the New Orleans Hornets are breaking a slew of them, in style.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=lukas/091118&sportCat=nba


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> The Hornets will wear the Mardi Gras uniforms *four times this season* including home games on Friday, *Feb. 5* against the Philadelphia 76ers and Wednesday, *Feb. 10* against the Boston Celtics. The Hornets will sport the uniforms on the road on Saturday, *Feb. 6* at the Charlotte Bobcats and on Monday, *Feb. 8* at the Orlando Magic.


http://www.nba.com/hornets/news/hornets_players_debut_mardi_gr_2009_11_18.html


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tooeasy, you think you'll be adding this one to your collection?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

A few more pics of Darren and Julian in uniform at this site.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

girllovesthegame said:


> Tooeasy, you think you'll be adding this one to your collection?


Definitely! There might not be a great deal of highlights this season with so many question marks surrounding the team, but at least I can get a sweet jersey from the 09-10 season


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

From a distance, it's pretty Pacers-ish.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

That jersey go hard. Will be coppin.


----------



## VCHighFly (May 7, 2004)

That one is pretty ugly.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

They tried to do a New Orleans Jazz throwback...that's all. I wish we could be the fricken Jazz again with those jerseys from the 70s. Those were my favorite jerseys of all time...


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

I like it.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Mardi Gras unis debuting tomorrow vs. Sixers and the first 10K will nab one of these.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I always think that bobbleheads look sort of creepy...that just looks really weird


----------

